# Where to find heavy weight cotton sweatshirts



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

It used to be easy to find a decent, solid color (grey, navy) heavyweight cotton sweatshirt. Russell used to make them and my wife gave me a couple from Eddie Bauer that are nice. Now I don't seem to be able to find any.

These should be the kind of thing that are easy to find but I don't seem to be able to find 'em that are 1) 100% cotton, 2) no logo, 3) no trendy gimmicks, like weird collars or stitching.

Just the thing for a cool fall weekend with a once-worn OCBD and pair of khakis and maybe a pair of chukkas.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Joe W (Aug 23, 2007)

*Sweatshirt*

Champion sells heavy all cotton (reverse weave is heavy and holds up well) with a tiny logo....Campmor catalog often carries these.

https://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/...y?storeId=226&catalogId=40000000226&langId=-1


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

after a long, thorough search for one of these, i found a nice, plain, grey one from hanes at target for the very reasonable price of $7.00


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

It is hard to argue against the all time classic Champion reverse-weave. Those were THE sweatshirts to have when I was in college ('88-'92).

I love the plain sweats from Lands End. I like that I can get them in a tall. They do not shrink much, feel substantial and are plain - no logos or anything else. This model is super-soft as well. Not as cheap as the Hanes, but that much better, IMHO.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tommy Hillfigger offers a heavy weight, cotton sweatshirt...very tight weave to the fabric and quite well made but a bit pricy at $39.95 (in the outlet store). However, during the January sales, prices drop to $19.95.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

My best sweatshirt source is "the cage" in the varsity locker room at my college. A few raps on the wire and a guy who's been there for 30 years walks up to the front and asks what you need. He's back in about a minute with a grey sweatshirt that says "Athletics...Medium...03-0132." No fancy technical fabrics or flashy logos, just solid athletic clothing that hasn't changed since my dad was rapping on the same wire 35 years ago.


----------

